# Bodyfat measurement/Bod Pod in Manchester/Cheshire?



## gasket (May 5, 2014)

Hi folks.

Does anyone know anyone/anywhere in Manchester or Cheshire where I can get a series of accurate body fat measurements taken? Looking for either someone experienced/consistent with callipers or a Bod Pod.

Man Met Uni has a Bod Pod but I don't think its available to the public - I've called and emailed them and they don't seem to know what I'm talking about.

Have a set of Accumeasure callipers which take a single-point skinfold measurement but the results are way off where they should be (reading about 5% lower than I obviously am). Obviously the bioimpedance/electronic Tanika testers are not what I'm looking for either.

5 weeks into a cut and want to track my progress all the way through.

Appreciate any help.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Post a pic and we will tell you how fat you look.


----------



## gasket (May 5, 2014)

Thanks: see my other post "first cut" for a pic. I estimate about 20% at the minute.

Looking to have some accurate measurements taken so that I can track progress and monitor my macros on a 6-weekly basis with a reasonable amount of confidence.


----------

